# my mp4 is dead !!!!!!!!!11 can anyone help me?



## the hunter111 (Sep 19, 2007)

hey everyone my mp4 player is dead i upgraded its firmware and now it's dead i try to turn it on it will keep showing: loading... i think the firmware upgrade has corrupted my original firmware. help me what can i do???
PS: my mp4 is from wilson co.ltd : mp4 S1 mp3 player (it looks like the ipod nano )


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, welcome to TSF :4-wave: 

Does the player have a reset button?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't worry, your problem is very common, and as a result, should be easy to fix.
Is this an eBay item?

Try this one: http://www.mympxplayer.org/actions-9xx-firwmare-dc37.html (first one in the list).

You got burned by a bad "upgrade" with a badly-written boot loader. This one is clean and malware-free.


----------

